# This place...



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

Is turning into yahoo central 

We got lake namers, people that don't know how you use google, and don't forget about

Has anybody ever hunted here?

What's a good WMA to kill ducks?

Look guys, there is a regulation book at Walmart, it's free. It will tell you if you can't hunt there. There's also a pamplet that has Migratory Bird hunting season, and bag limits.

Use google earth, or either go look at the place yourself. 

Don't ask stupid questions (Yes, there is a such thing)

Research and then if you can't find it, come on here and ask in a way where people would take you serious.

Example: Don't ask, "What's the best public land in the state of Georgia to kill ducks?"

Ask: "Could someone point me in the right direction as to what WMAs are open to waterfowling? so that I may go scout them."

I'm sure I will think of many many more.

Think before you post. Don't be a barney


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

You probably should have though before you posted as well.


Some of you are elitists and act like you are above helping folks.....  What happened to the brotherhood of hunting?


I do agree about no asking for your spots, but other than that I see too many that don't want to help anyone at all.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> You probably should have though before you posted as well.
> 
> 
> Some of you are elitists and act like you are above helping folks.....  What happened to the brotherhood of hunting?
> ...



I agree.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> You probably should have though before you posted as well.
> 
> 
> Some of you are elitists and act like you are above helping folks.....  What happened to the brotherhood of hunting?
> ...



So then what don't you agree with? How do I act as if I'm an elitist?

What happened to the brotherhood of hunting? I believe it's alive and well. Ever since the internet, you have what's called cyber scouters. They are not welcome in my brotherhood


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 13, 2009)

Every question could be googled and answered, but people choose to come here and ask. It's not that big of a deal. 

When I first came here, I could have google every single 'stupid' question about hunting, but instead I asked people here and got great feedback. I didnt want to use a search engine.

but I do get what you are saying about people asking for too much info....I guess.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

outdoorgirl said:


> Every question could be googled and answered, but people choose to come here and ask. It's not that big of a deal.
> 
> When I first came here, I could have google every single 'stupid' question about hunting, but instead I asked people here and got great feedback. I didnt want to use a search engine.
> 
> but I do get what you are saying about people asking for too much info....I guess.



Not every question.

I mean, you can type whatever you like in google and it will say something. Possibly not what you're looking for though

Also, deer hunting is much different that duck hunting


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Not every question.
> 
> I mean, you can type whatever you like in google and it will say something. Possibly not what you're looking for though
> 
> Also, deer hunting is much different that duck hunting



I know....I've duck hunted before. Now that I think about it, I do see where you are coming from. People are going to ask and others are going to tell.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 13, 2009)

outdoorgirl said:


> Every question could be googled and answered, but people choose to come here and ask. It's not that big of a deal.
> 
> When I first came here, I could have google every single 'stupid' question about hunting, but instead I asked people here and got great feedback. I didnt want to use a search engine.
> 
> but I do get what you are saying about people asking for too much info....I guess.



I agree.  IMO, Simply don't give feedback to their question if you choose...

I've gotten & given some really good pointers from people here....not so much where "to" look, but rather where "not" to waste your time


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> So then what don't you agree with? How do I act as if I'm an elitist?
> 
> What happened to the brotherhood of hunting? I believe it's alive and well. Ever since the internet, you have what's called cyber scouters. They are not welcome in my brotherhood



I don't agree with the fact you think folks should not come to a message board to ask questions and look for feedback, that they should only use google.

This board was started so folks could talk to each other about the outdoors, share ideas, and ask questions so what they are doing is using the site as it was intended.

If a person asks for more information than you wish to share, you could simply move to the next thread, not start a thread bellyaching about what you don't like or how you think the board should be used.

Like I said...I agree with folks not asking for the coordinates to your spot, but to ask if anyone has hunted a lake before is not a crime....

Just like asking for tips on setting up your decoys is not a crime...Yeah I suppose someone could google it and get one opinion, but they could also come here and with the attitudes of a lot of folks in this waterfowl forum, they could get no answers or a bunch of misinformation simply because someone thinks they may take a shot away from them.....

Or they could come here and ask for tips and folk s could come out of the woodwork and help them with valid information....That is the brotherhood I see going away.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 13, 2009)

its post like this that makes people scared to ask a question... who cares if it is a stupid question?... just dont hit the reply button, and dont read it. The waterfowl forum is the worst one on the whole board. You hardly ever get the sarcastic remarks in the other forums as you do in this one.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> I don't agree with the fact you think folks should not come to a message board to ask questions and look for feedback, that they should only use google.
> 
> This board was started so folks could talk to each other about the outdoors, share ideas, and ask questions so what they are doing is using the site as it was intended.
> 
> ...



Are you a waterfowler? Like the kind where that's all you do is hunt waterfowl? If not, I understand what you mean.

I said nothing bad about tips and if you use the search function, you will see I give info. I may have some humor, which some people on here definately don't have.

I was talking about people asking about spots.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> its post like this that makes people scared to ask a question... who cares if it is a stupid question?... just dont hit the reply button, and dont read it. The waterfowl forum is the worst one on the whole board. You hardly ever get the sarcastic remarks in the other forums as you do in this one.



It's because waterfowling in GA is 10 times more difficult to be successful at that any other hunting. Show me a waterfowling forum that is as easy going as this one.

Most are way worse


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> It's because waterfowling in GA is 10 times more difficult to be successful at that any other hunting. Show me a waterfowling forum that is as easy going as this one.
> 
> Most are way worse



Soooo, your saying folks might as well refrain from asking you for coordinates??


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> Soooo, your saying folks might as well refrain from asking you for coordinates??



I'm saying, the book has all the info as far as bag limits, WMAs to hunt. People aren't giving out their spots. There's 100 threads asking "is such and such WMA good to duck hunt?"

Umm... go find out. I can promise, if someone's put in the legwork to find ducks on it, they ain't gonna say, "Yea, it's great, go check it out."

Then that guy and his friends and 10 people from the site will be there looking for birds.

That's what I'm sayin


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> I'm saying, the book has all the info as far as bag limits, WMAs to hunt. People are giving out there spots. There's 100 threads asking "is such and such WMA good to duck hunt?"
> 
> Umm... go find out. I can promise, if someone's put in the legwork to find ducks on it, they ain't gonna say, "Yea, it's great, go check it out."
> 
> ...



My point is that I think that goes without saying.  You just said it..."I can promise, if someone's put in the legwork to find ducks on it, they ain't gonna say, "Yea, it's great, go check it out."

Exactly!  It's just like dock talk on the lake...fish by it and chances are you're bringing in an empty sack at the end of the day.  

99% of these people posting spots are sending the scouters on a goose chase....I assure you of that

Much less attn would be drawn to the scouters' posts if people would just pass them by....your working in the wrong direction by creating a thread highlighting the situation.....my 2 cents..........................


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 13, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> Exactly!  It's just like dock talk on the lake...fish by it and chances are you're bringing in an empty sack at the end of the day.



Fishermen and duck hunters are the world's greatest liars.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2009)

I've worked for the same mining company for over 23 yrs, and we are fortunate to own over 17,000 acres of land spread out in 4 counties with some really good duck hunting, I've rode thousands of miles, and walked many of miles scouting different places to hunt over the years.  Everybody in the company knows I duck hunt, I just love it when you let them tag along and then the next time you go to the swamp, lake, pond, or impound it is floating with hulls, that they brought there buddies to hunt.

Long story short, no company employees hunt with me anymore.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> It's because waterfowling in GA is 10 times more difficult to be successful at that any other hunting. Show me a waterfowling forum that is as easy going as this one.
> 
> Most are way worse



so since waterfowling is harder here in ga, there is a need for sarcastic comments, and just plum rudeness.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> My point is that I think that goes without saying.  You just said it..."I can promise, if someone's put in the legwork to find ducks on it, they ain't gonna say, "Yea, it's great, go check it out."
> 
> Exactly!  It's just like dock talk on the lake...fish by it and chances are you're bringing in an empty sack at the end of the day.
> 
> ...



Um... yea, what he said 

How in the world am I making it worse? Maybe this thread will give people information to find hunting spots on their own. 

I'm not dumb, I know they are sent on goose chases (where the goose ain't)

Why not take this issue head on? Smart one


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> so since waterfowling is harder here in ga, there is a need for sarcastic comments, and just plum rudeness.



Where was I being rude? Are you a serious person that never says anything sarcastic? If so "lighten up Francis"


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Where was I being rude? Are you a serious person that never says anything sarcastic? If so "lighten up Francis"



was not meaning you... meaning when someone ask a question here it is followed with a ... or a..or something sarcastic....

how is anyone suppose to learn about waterfowling if they dont ask questions...everything is not covered in a book we are suppose to know the ins and outs and help them...

i will agree that when one question is asked fiftyleven times in one day it gets annoying, but not everyone was introduced to duck hunting early in life and need a little help, i dont mind answering a question that might be "dumb", or common sense  to me.

and i am as sarcastic as the next, but a little bit goes a long way...


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> was not meaning you... meaning when someone ask a question here it is followed with a ... or a..or something sarcastic....
> 
> how is anyone suppose to learn about waterfowling if they dont ask questions...everything is not covered in a book we are suppose to know the ins and outs and help them...
> 
> i will agree that when one question is asked fiftyleven times in one day it gets annoying, but not everyone was introduced to duck hunting early in life and need a little help, i dont mind answering a question that might be "dumb", or common sense  to me.



If you reread what my thread was about, it was people asking for spots. I said, that gets them nowhere and told them how to go about it.

Never said anything about questions with calls, decoys, hunting situations etc.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> If you reread what my thread was about, it was people asking for spots. I said, that gets them nowhere and told them how to go about it.
> 
> Never said anything about questions with calls, decoys, hunting situations etc.



well in that case no one should disagree with you...


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Are you a waterfowler? Like the kind where that's all you do is hunt waterfowl? If not, I understand what you mean.
> 
> I said nothing bad about tips and if you use the search function, you will see I give info. I may have some humor, which some people on here definately don't have.
> 
> I was talking about people asking about spots.



I am new to duck hunting....So if I ask a question, I would hope I would get a straight forward answer to help me out....Luckily I have a few folks who are willing to let me tag along to learn....mostly on private property in some nice little duck holes.


I understand about not asking for spots or expecting someone to give up their spots...I would not ask for the coordinates to anyone's spots but would also hope I would get a straight forward answer to whether a lake was hopeless before I spent time and money to drive a long distance to "find out".....


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> I am new to duck hunting....So if I ask a question, I would hope I would get a straight forward answer to help me out....Luckily I have a few folks who are willing to let me tag along to learn....mostly on private property in some nice little duck holes.
> 
> 
> I understand about not asking for spots or expecting someone to give up their spots...I would not ask for the coordinates to anyone's spots but would also hope I would get a straight forward answer to whether a lake was hopeless before I spent time and money to drive a long distance to "find out".....



but what he is saying is why if he had to spend time and money scouting it, why shouldn't you...


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> would also hope I would get a straight forward answer to whether a lake was hopeless before I spent time and money to drive a long distance to "find out".....



Thats a chance. I drove out to MS for 2 days once. Killed one duck and saw maybe 10


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

And another thing that people don't think about. Even if everybody else thinks the lake is void of ducks, why not go to it anyway? You could still find birds. You only need 6 each. That's not much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> And another thing that people don't think about. Even if everybody else thinks the lake is void of ducks, why not go to it anyway? You could still find birds. You only need 6 each. That's not much.



Many times have I scouted the same place (close proximity) to see nothing, and then the next day BAM wrapped up in ducks.  They can show up over night.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> but what he is saying is why if he had to spend time and money scouting it, why shouldn't you...



Cause I would like to think that that the brotherhood of hunters would be willing enough to help someone out at least a little....Call me crazy on that one. 


Kinda like someone that stuck a fork in a power outlet and got shocked...Why not tell someone else not to do that rather than let them get shocked?   

OK...nevermind....seeing them get shocked might be worth it.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> Cause I would like to think that that the brotherhood of hunters would be willing enough to help someone out at least a little....Call me crazy on that one.



The "brotherhood of hunters" will be the first to congratulate you when you go find your own spot and bring back a boat load of ducks. They know how hard it is to go out and kill em on public land. That's why people are so reluctant to speak of public places.

You will feel much more accomplishment if you go out on your own and find them instead of someone handing you a spot.

I mean, what happens when there's no one to hand you a spot? Better go ahead and figure it out the hard way


----------



## injun joe (Oct 13, 2009)

The only reason the duck forum gets a bad rap is because no one would think of asking, "Where are you going to kill your big deer?". It's a ludicrous proposition. A man that puts in the time, effort  and money to research the home space of a monster buck is not going to give that information away, and nobody is dumb enough to ask. However, because killing ducks is generally done on public waters and we kill multiple birds on multiple occasions, people feel comfortable asking where can they go to kill them.
They don't understand that we have spent years going to places without ducks to find the places that do have ducks.And once you find them, they are likely to be short lived in that space. I would hazard to guess that there are very few successful duck hunters who get their spots by asking others.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod great thread. Guys there are many differences between deer hunters and duck hunters and another big difference between someone who once killed a wood duck and a true waterfowler. I have been apart of many message boards and never turned away from a resonable question that i could help give advice. Example - Has anyone else had problems with such and such brand of decoys paint chipping and what would be a better choice. Thats a question waterfowlers dont mind answering but some of the questions that i have read on here the people that asked probably dont know that they are different brands of dekes. 

We also have to get up a little earlier, walk a little further, and spend a little more to kill a duck here in ga than deer hunters would ever do to kill a deer. Thats why waterfowlers may seem a little elitist!


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> The "brotherhood of hunters" will be the first to congratulate you when you go find your own spot and bring back a boat load of ducks. They know how hard it is to go out and kill em on public land. That's why people are so reluctant to speak of public places.
> 
> You will feel much more accomplishment if you go out on your own and find them instead of someone handing you a spot.
> 
> I mean, what happens when there's no one to hand you a spot? Better go ahead and figure it out the hard way



Brotherhood of hunters is there to help out their fellow hunters....

Again....notice I said I would never ask for anyone's spots...

I guess you feel a newbie would get much more enjoyment out of not having a clue about how to go about setting up, how to set decoys, what type choke to use in certain situations....not see a duck, not kill a duck, get frustrated and quit hunting them so they would take a bird away from you.

There is that elitist attitude we all love.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Where was I being rude? Are you a serious person that never says anything sarcastic? If so "lighten up Francis"



It's been a ruff go but I'll try this one more time..


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> Brotherhood of hunters is there to help out their fellow hunters....
> 
> Again....notice I said I would never ask for anyone's spots...
> 
> ...



When did I say something about decoys, chokes, or setting up? If you aren't all in and willing to go find spots, I suggest you get some friends that know what they're doing or stick to shooting deer.

How many deer hunters told you where to kill a 140" deer on public land? Are they not a good brotherhood because they didn't tell you where the big buck is hanging out?

Sure they will tell you what load to shoot out of your .270, as we will tell you what size shot to shoot.

They will tell you what to look for in a good spot, we will too.

They will tell you when you should call, we will to.

What both groups have in common, nobody's telling where to go be successful on public land.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> When did I say something about decoys, chokes, or setting up? If you aren't all in and willing to go find spots, I suggest you get some friends that know what they're doing or stick to shooting deer.
> 
> How many deer hunters told you where to kill a 140" deer on public land? Are they not a good brotherhood because they didn't tell you where the big buck is hanging out?
> 
> ...



Where did I ever ask for spots or say I would ask for spots?????


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 13, 2009)

Ducks taste like old liver.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Ducks taste like old liver.



I KNOW where your spot is!!!


----------



## long beards (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## chundafied (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think I'd enjoy it so much if somebody had always told me where to go and what to do.  The trial and error is what makes it rewarding.



> meaning when someone ask a question here it is followed with a  or a   or something sarcastic....


I can think of one member who has one of these in about 83% of his posts.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> Where did I ever ask for spots or say I would ask for spots?????


Ok? Running out of things to say or did you think this thread was about you? Seems you're off topic and want to discuss something else. Start your own thread big guy.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Ok? Running out of things to say or did you think this thread was about you. Seems you're off topic and want to discuss something else. Start your own thread big guy.



nah...this one is working quite well 

And no...I have never asked you guys one thing....I've seen some of the replies you give....  Thank goodness I know folks who know what they are doing and don't mind answering "stupid" questions from newbies.


----------



## blackduck (Oct 13, 2009)

The ones who have been duck hunting for a while "get it" and those who have not don't but will if they keep hunting public land and put forth the time to kill birds in Ga. Get it?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> It's because waterfowling in GA is 10 times more difficult to be successful at that any other hunting. Show me a waterfowling forum that is as easy going as this one.
> 
> Most are way worse



I always have ducks in my hole.  Matter of fact, last weekend there were geese too.  Maybe you set up wrong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I always have ducks in my hole.
> 
> 
> You should probably have that checked.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dawg2 said:
> 
> 
> > I always have ducks in my hole.
> ...


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I always have ducks in my hole.  Matter of fact, last weekend there were geese too.  Maybe you set up wrong.



Yea, what kind of ducks? woodies? How many geese? They taste like poop though. I said public land, not private.

You shoot your "hole" 3 or 4 times and see how many are left.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> nah...this one is working quite well
> 
> And no...I have never asked you guys one thing....I've seen some of the replies you give....  Thank goodness I know folks who know what they are doing and don't mind answering "stupid" questions from newbies.



Ok, well make sure you add  to all of your post. That's what you're doing.



Good luck finding birds 

If I make you whine that much, it would be great watching you setup 75 yards from someone and skybust everything and see what happends


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Yea, what kind of ducks? woodies? How many geese? They taste like poop though. I said public land, not private.
> 
> You shoot your "hole" 3 or 4 times and see how many are left.



Dawg is going to let me shoot this place.

I think he just kills Pine Goats anyway.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Ok, well make sure you add  to all of your post. That's what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No whining or crying bud....I have been calm all day....Seems to me you were whining when you started this thread. 

Just find it amusing at how egotistical you guys are. 

What would happen??? Someone gonna come whip my butt?


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Yea, what kind of ducks? woodies? How many geese? They taste like poop though. I said public land, not private.
> 
> You shoot your "hole" 3 or 4 times and see how many are left.



One of the holes I get invited too, starts shooting on Christmas Eve and doesn't over shoot it and has more than just woodies and geese...  The owner knows what he is doing and does it legal and manages to kill a good number of ducks...All legal.


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> One of the holes I get invited too, starts shooting on Christmas Eve and doesn't over shoot it and has more than just woodies and geese...  The owner knows what he is doing and does it legal and manages to kill a good number of ducks...All legal.



So


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> So



You seem to think a private hole can only have woodies and all birds will leave after you shoot it once or twice....  But what do I know...You are the duck master with all the knowledge.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> You seem to think a private hole can only have woodies and all birds will leave after you shoot it once or twice



You are too funny. Yes, only woodies are allowed on private land. Your intelligence is serverely lacking in the mind reading and duck hunting departments.


----------



## big A 235 (Oct 13, 2009)

Seems like there are a bunch of Obama want to be's on here.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> Someone gonna come whip my butt?




I do know Karate.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 13, 2009)

i put up a sign on my land woodies only


----------



## injun joe (Oct 13, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> i put up a sign on my land woodies only



Don't believe I'd told that.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 13, 2009)

injun joe said:


> Don't believe I'd told that.


----------



## big A 235 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## dawg2 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> Yea, what kind of ducks? woodies? How many geese? They taste like poop though. I said public land, not private.
> 
> You shoot your "hole" 3 or 4 times and see how many are left.


Al kinds.  But lots of Woodies.  They come in fast too.



MustangMAtt30 said:


> Dawg is going to let me shoot this place.
> 
> I think he just kills Pine Goats anyway.


I kill pine goats and when they don't show up I start on the ducks.  It's a great spot


fatboy84 said:


> You seem to think a private hole can only have woodies and all birds will leave after you shoot it once or twice....  But what do I know...You are the duck master with all the knowledge.


They come back if you kill all the ones that fly in


LightningRod said:


> You are too funny. Yes, only woodies are allowed on private land. Your intelligence is serverely lacking in the mind reading and duck hunting departments.


Why are only woodies allowed on private land?  



stuckonquack said:


> i put up a sign on my land woodies only



...holy cow...I wouldn't get in a blind with you fo sho...


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 13, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> You are too funny. Yes, only woodies are allowed on private land. Your intelligence is serverely lacking in the mind reading and duck hunting departments.






LightningRod said:


> I do know Karate.





Dang bud....I thought we were finally forging a bond....Does this mean you won't teach me how to scout, set up and kill some duckses?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

Fatboy84, I now designate you Emusmacker v. 2.0.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 14, 2009)

Some of the folks in this thread need an IQ interlock devise on their keyboards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

First post in the thread, last sentence. Perhaps you should heed your own words.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 14, 2009)

How am I being a "Barney"? I provided information on how to go about finding public hunting and how not to.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

Your contempt for your fellow hunters, is obvious.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Your contempt for your fellow hunters, is obvious.



How is that? As I stated before, I layed out how to find hunting opportunities, and explained that asking certain ways will not get correct answers. Some people got bent out of shape after reading, probably because they made or were thinking about making a similar post.

Heck, I think I give good advice on this forum. I just figured I'd try to help out some new guys


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

Just go back and read some of your posts in this thread. And don`t try to convince me, convince yourself.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 14, 2009)

Seems all but one or 2 agreed with me... Looks like a good percentage could relate to what I said.

Some at first thought I was talking about things other than asking for spots, but when I corrected them, they knew exactly what I ment.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Fatboy84, I now designate you Emusmacker v. 2.0.



Emusmacker???


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

LightningRod, just think before you post.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> First post in the thread, last sentence. Perhaps you should heed your own words.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey LightningRod, is there any chance that you went to GSU? I think I may know you!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 14, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> Hey LightningRod, is there any chance that you went to GSU? I think I may know you!


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> LightningRod, just think before you post.





jmharris23 said:


> Hey LightningRod, is there any chance that you went to GSU? I think I may know you!





Paymaster said:


>



Careful....He knows Karate


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 14, 2009)

Man we have 3 mods watching this thread the season is getting close!!!!!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Man we have 3 mods watching this thread the season is getting close!!!!!!!



I think it is because Matt called me Emusmacker


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 14, 2009)

Well don't smack your Emu!  Honestly, I don't think that was ment a term of endearment.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Man we have 3 mods watching this thread the season is getting close!!!!!!!



We all get a little nuts with a month and some change to go before we can satisfy our blood lust.

Everybody just simma downa now.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Well don't smack your Emu!  Honestly, I don't think that was ment a term of endearment.



Yeah...I know...Hurt my feelings....I'm a sensitive kind of guy


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> Hey LightningRod, is there any chance that you went to GSU? I think I may know you!



Prolly wouldn't be a healthy thing to admit if he did.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

...Nothing really going on in the waterfowl forum..Bunch'a rain and dark clouds that's about it..


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 14, 2009)

This thread was just a request...
Seemed we needed more viewers 


jmharris, judging by your post and PMs I got from you once, I don't think I would admit it if I did know you.


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> LightningRod, just think before you post.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 14, 2009)

One thing that does go on here is that people are very emotional. Its an online forum laugh it off my god.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

Some folks do take the internet way to seriously......It is inactive entertainment folks!


----------



## LightningRod (Oct 14, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Some folks do take the internet way to seriously......It is inactive entertainment folks!



But I know KARATE


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> But I know KARATE




Chuck Norris is my Daddy.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> But I know KARATE


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 14, 2009)

Chuck Norris can kick Lightningrods butt!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW where your spot is!!!


Yea, yea, yea...unless you want a boatload of woodies or the 2 week span where we have a few ringnecks....you aint missin much.   HOWEVER. Getting you out there this season is a priority. p.s. the spinnerbait bite appears to have taken off. Last time down we tore them up with the largets being about 6lbs and most in the 2-3lb range.   Go bythe clubhouse and check out the pics on that 12 foot gator they killed a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> But I know KARATE




I don`t.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Yea, yea, yea...unless you want a boatload of woodies or the 2 week span where we have a few ringnecks....you aint missin much.   HOWEVER. Getting you out there this season is a priority. p.s. the spinnerbait bite appears to have taken off. Last time down we tore them up with the largets being about 6lbs and most in the 2-3lb range.   Go bythe clubhouse and check out the pics on that 12 foot gator they killed a couple weeks ago!



Give me a shout if you're down this weekend, I'm off.




Nicodemus said:


> I don`t.



Sez he who wears hooch hat with Indian ammo on it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give me a shout if you're down this weekend, I'm off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t.



Yea well...The problem with you is... you got that "hatchet thingy" and from all indications you know how to sling it..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t.



You do cheat though you got a long rifle a big ole knife and a hawk bet you won't lose many karate fights that way 

I don't have anything to add just wanted to post in this thread thank you much   

only got to wait till Sat to hunt ducks and geese here


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give me a shout if you're down this weekend, I'm off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That figures.  I'm locked into Helen, GA this weekend for Oktoberfest....
Should be down the following weekend though....if I survive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> That figures.  I'm locked into Helen, GA this weekend for Oktoberfest....
> Should be down the following weekend though....if I survive.



Cool, Dawn and I are headed up there Sunday!!  I'll give ya a call.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Yea well...The problem with you is... you got that "hatchet thingy" and from all indications you know how to sling it..



He fights with some kind of ancient tomahawk Indian style that even the Shaolin masters cannot match.

Nic can make Chuck Norris beg for mercy.  Trust me on this.  I've seen it once since Chuck Norris is my Daddy.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

LightiningRod....They are hijacking our thread man....This aint right


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> He fights with some kind of ancient tomahawk Indian style that even the Shaolin masters cannot match.
> 
> Nic can make Chuck Norris beg for mercy.  Trust me on this.  I've seen it once since Chuck Norris is my Daddy.



 You ain`t right!


----------



## chadf (Oct 14, 2009)

So what spots are loaded with ducks? Can someone shoot me some gps cords?????

















ROFL!!!!

When's the season open???? Lol also y'all know the limit on snow geese?


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 14, 2009)

[QUOTESez he who wears hooch hat with Indian ammo on it!![/QUOTE]

ROFL!!!!!!!!  LAPTOP....NOW....JUNK!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 14, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> This thread was just a request...
> Seemed we needed more viewers
> 
> 
> jmharris, judging by your post and PMs I got from you once, I don't think I would admit it if I did know you.



Another previously banned member goes down in a fiery ball


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Another previously banned member goes down in a fiery ball



Dang....Now who is gonna direct everyone to google?


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

chadf said:


> So what spots are loaded with ducks? Can someone shoot me some gps cords?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since my buddy got banned...I'll help ya out.....

GOOGLE


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2009)

Daaaaaaang!!  LRod got da boot!!



Bring back CrabbyBill!!


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 14, 2009)

injun joe said:


> Don't believe I'd told that.



dont believe i asked you


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

Dang LightningRod got zapped.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 14, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Another previously banned member goes down in a fiery ball



Happens all the time


----------



## one shot one kill (Oct 14, 2009)

*Scout*

scout some
scout some more
scout
scout
scout some more

LOOK and


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> Happens all the time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


>



You need to change your sig line to "Does not play well with others".


----------



## chadf (Oct 14, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> Since my buddy got banned...I'll help ya out.....
> 
> GOOGLE



I googled suwanee and killed my limit tonight! Awesome how that google works for the X!!!! Better than putting miles on the boots!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to change your sig line to "Does not play well with others".



Hey, that's my signature.  Guess I'll have to change mine now.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 14, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> You probably should have though before you posted as well.
> 
> 
> Some of you are elitists and act like you are above helping folks.....  What happened to the brotherhood of hunting?
> ...



Agreed xxx


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 14, 2009)

chadf said:


> I googled suwanee and killed my limit tonight! Awesome how that google works for the X!!!! Better than putting miles on the boots!



I got us a good duck hole over near my house...As long as it rains enough to keep water in the puddle behind the new Chevron, we should be in business for one or two woodies. Best thing is though we can drive right up to it, water swat em, walk out with rubber boots on and jump right back in the truck for a quick get away.

I'll try to get a picture tomorrow


----------



## Hawghead (Oct 27, 2009)

The funniest thing about this whole thread is that when you click on lightnin rods user name and view profile it says "learning this waterfowler thing though"... too funny!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 28, 2009)

BOAS I CANT BELIVE WHAT IM READING ,this sounds just like a augument iv heard 100 times at deer camp ,, is this  a duck hunting club, that is mad at someone that was hunting out of somebodys stand ,, ive ask questions  here , but i wont anymore ,now that i know that i am being  talked about  like some dumb bass that dont know where to hunt... i relized quick  that duck hunting  in ga last about 2 hours  and its over ,unless your in big flooded water , and once  you shoot your place  a few times ,its really over . i go to alabama , i payed the out of state fees and found daylight to dark duck hunting  that cant  be beat , BUT  the good huntin comes with many challanges,, cold n.w winds, thick grass , big shallow water , and big waves, and it has and will take  your life if your not experianced  on the water . its 4 to6 hours drive ,and 2 c notes of gas  every trip , so if you  really want to burn some shells . go west brother . guntersville would be a good place to start ....


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 28, 2009)

What county  is  google  wma   in    ...lol...lmfao


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 28, 2009)

ole JB.....


----------

